

Intel Edison Development Platform is now available - dalanmiller
https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-yourself/edison.html

======
pavlov
This board has two CPUs: a 500MHz dual-core Atom and a 100MHz Quark.

What does the Quark chip do? How is it programmed?

